# Travelling to the Worlds Tallest Building



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

We are all skyscraper fans and for us is the WTB`s a really special skyscraper.

The question is: Would you travel to see a new WTB or the current WTB?

How far would you go to see the building?


I am a big fan so i was already at the Burj Dubai construction site ( okay, i wasn`t in Dubai because of this building. I couldn`t see much  ). But i will go next year again (because of the Burj Dubai) and around 1 year after the building ís completed.

The current tallest is in Taipei. I thought about going to this city because of the Taipei 101. 

And for the next skyscraper that will be taller than the Burj Dubai: It doesn`t matter where it will be build i will go there. Once during the construction and once after it is completed. I don`t care if will be in Tokyo, Shanghai, Buenos Aires, New York, Kuwait City or Melbourne.

How about you ?


----------

